# Word for the day  rapturous



## Josiah (Feb 13, 2015)

[h=1]rapturous[/h]

[*rap*-cher-_uh_ s] 
Spell Syllables


adjective

1.full of, feeling, or manifesting ecstatic joy or delight.

2.characterized by, attended with, or expressive of such rapture :_rapturous praise.

For Valentines Day_


----------

